# Parts Cleaner



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

One of the biggest issues faced by most rebuilders is cleaning agents. That's everything from chemicals to clean carbon buildup on pistons and cylindars to cleaners safe for 2 cycle carbs.
One I have had success with is Seafoam Spray Cleaner. It does do a fair job of cleaning carbs but when used on the engine itself, it's hard to get the residue off. When the motor gets hot is starts to smoke as it burns it off. I had a blower that had no compression. When I took it apart I discovered that the ring was impacted into the landing. I put the piston back in the cyclindar in the TDC position and sprayed Seafoam liberally through the sparkplug hole. Then I was able to work the ring loose without breaking it.
Picking the correct cleaner for 2 cycle carbs is not easy especially when you have to read the small print of ingredience. Most carb cleaners are made for the larger 4 cycle carbs which are not as delicate.
I've also used purple power which will get most old oil deposits and dirt off the outside.
I've heard so much about Berryman's Chem Dip that I bought a can. I know it's not safe for carbs but I thought it would make it easier to clear carbon buildup in the cylindars and on the piston. It's not what I expected. I've heard that what you get varies from state to state. Apparently in North Carolina, a glass of koolaid would probably be stronger.
Suggestions? Comments?


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

I use Gumout aerosol carb cleaner for cleaning both 2 and 4 cycle carbs along with cleaning carbon. Depending on cost, it is much easier to just replace a 2-cycle carb vs cleaning or a carb kit. For things that are stuck like a piston, I use Marvel Mystery Oil.


----------

